# What To Do With All This Photo Software???



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello there,

I recently purchased a Hewlett Packard Photosmart M525 bundled with a HP Photosmart 8050 Printer. I haven't used the camera yet and I only ran a test page on the printer. I'm not sure, but I think I did something not too smart. 'Course I'm sort of a newbie in most things relating to imaging or formatting or the insides of a computer. That being said, so you know what you're dealing with here, once I installed the HP software on to the computer, I realized that a) it takes up so much space, about 250 - 400 mb on my little 20 G Hard Drive and b) there's all sorts of stuff that comes with Microsoft which would serve the same purpose, such as the MS Photo Editor. I also have Roxio if I wanted to burn images. Can I get rid of the HP software? I guess that presents a problem with drivers, wouldn't it? Also, I know that there's freeware galore out there. I used Photofiltre for a while until I got rid of my last computer. I wasn't taking too many digital pictures 'cause I only used the disposable digital cameras.

I also noticed an abnormal amount of adware/malware or whatever on my Advanced Windows Care Scan I did about two days ago. I don't know whether this is due to the HP software or some graphics I was downloading. I upload to Photobucket, though, so the pictures don't take up space. I know Firefox is having some security issues


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

U2:What is your operating system.I have XP home.It appears to be very robust as far as drivers go.No matter what hardware I have plugged into my pc,the correct MS driver has been available without having to install/download a driver.That includes my digital camera and 2 HP printers.So,if you wanted to be a bit adventurous,since you probably have the install discs,anyway.Delete the printer(turn it off first) from device manager or,control panel/printers/scanners,then remove the sofware that you installed.Turn off your pc.Turn on your printer,and restart your pc.If you have the correct MS drivers already,it should plug and play nicely and install your printer.If not, it will ask you to load the correct driver, you can always install the HP driver from your install disk and use it as now.
The function you might loose in this scenario would be the printer utility functions(clean print heads,alignment etc).Again,if that is an issue,re-install the HP software,or you might be able to select the functions that you want to install during this process.As I said,all this depends on how capable you feel about all of this.

Re photo editing software,I use MS photo editor and Picasa2 from Google.For my needs they are more than adaquate.I am sure that others will chime in their favorites any why.
Hope this helps a little


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I won't allow any HP imaging software anywhere near my HP computer.
I do replace the M$ Image viewer .. with the freeware Image Viewer n Editor Irfanview.
http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10021962.html


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Noyb said:


> I do replace the M$ Image viewer .. with the freeware Image Viewer n Editor Irfanview.
> http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10021962.html


a good suggestion, irfanview is resource light, fast loading and I've yet to run across an image format it can't view :up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I should have also mentioned ...
I have an older HP Camera ... and I hated the software that came with it.
After a couple phone calls to HP ... They told me to replace it with Irfanview.
I've loved Irfanview ever since ... and it's now installed in my Vista Boot partition.

From the file size .. I'm guessing you installed Image Zone.
Email HP .. They have an Image Zone removal tool ....
They sent it to me cause IZ was messing up Two of my HP computers ... Wish I'd kept the link.
Here's their Email ... [email protected]

If you have a HP scanner ... let me know .. This may be another minor problem.
However .. I even use Irfanview to run my HP scanner.

HP makes good hardware .. But their software stinks.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If your secret location is in the US you can get a 40 Gig Maxtor 7200 RPM hard drive for $33 and free shipping. Most computers have an extra connector for a hard drive and it is easy to install. And it is handy to have should you upgrade the computer. http://3btech.net/ma4072rpmata.html

You will find your photography inhibited with a 6Mp camera having to move everything to CD. CD is a good way to lose stuff unless you know what you are doing and store them properly.

You might take a look in your add/remove programs in Control Panel. You will probably find that some of the installed software is separate from the driver and easy to uninstall. Or you could just uninstall everything and reinstall it using the custom install choice (there usually is one) and just install the drivers you need.

I would guess you have an older operating system with a 20 Gig HD. If you don't have XP you will need drivers for both the camera and printer. Even with XP the printer driver is usually more full featured than the one Windows installs.

Edit: I didn't see *Noyb*'s last post before I posted. Follow his instructions if the software is integrated like his was. I've had several cameras and none of them integrated stuff with the drivers. But I've never had an HP camera. I've also never used any of the software that came with cameras other than the drivers with older operating systems.


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Gosh, you guys are fast!! Sorry it took me so long, but I didn't get a notice in my email that there was a reply. Gotta check that and make sure I have the right email address here. 

Anyway, this is what I have in my Add/Remove Programs for HP:
HP Image Zone Express 10.7 MB
HP Image Zone Device Functions 221 MB
Photosmart 330, 380, 420, 470, 7800, 8000 Series 105 MB
HP Support Center and Imaging Support Tools 2.94 MB

Since they are all listed separately, is it safe to assume that one of these is the drivers?

In their instructions they do have a way to use the camera without installing their software for the camera. I read it once and I believe I just use the memory card in the printer or I can plug the camera into the computer. I'll have to re-read that. I'm not sure. I'm glad I came here though because another forum told me that I could not use the camera unless the software is installed. You see, I do have a small photoprinter that I don't need a PC for that is made for this camera. I purchased that by mistake, thinking it printed documents and all. But it can be used with the computer if the computer doesn't do photos too well.

Also, I'm sorry I forgot to mention that I'm using Win2K.

Anyhow, where do I go from here? I do know that I can get their drivers 24/7 from their site. It would be nice, though, if I could adjust the print, whether I want black and white, fast draft or high quality, that sort of thing.

Thanks so much again and again I apologize for not getting here sooner. Oops, I also live in Florida.

Peace out!
u2


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Since you're using W2k ... I'm a little nervous about the following recommendations.
*Anyone care to confirm or advise ???*

I'm a little Gutsy ...
But I'd remove everything that starts with HP or Photosmart ... And try to build it back up as basic as possible.
I operate my HP and Sony Camera by plugging in into a USB port and using it as if it were just another drive.
This is just like working with the camera as if it were just another folder full of Images.
The only software need here will be a USB driver Im thinking you already have it 
And a good Image viewer. Will be a big help.

This next step is optional 
The next thing Id do is install Irfanview . (Im even using Irfanview in my new Vista OS.)
http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10021962.html
You can go here for some initial Ifranview setup recommendations to help get you started.
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/
Irfanview is Very popular here at TSG  any questions  just holler.
Play around with some pictures and get the feel of Irfanview.

Then Id plugin the Camera to USB 
And see if your computer recognizes it as a USB drive as found in My Computer .. and let us know how its going so far.

Once you get the camera working and maybe a little familiar with Irfanview  then we can see whats needed for the printer.

If needed ... It looks like the minimal software for your printer is this 6.9MB package ..
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=454816&os=181&lang=en
*
Anyone see anything wrong Here ???*


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Another Comment ..
The fact that you found a lot of (so called) Spyware is Normal 
 If you dont keep the internet trash buildup cleaned out of you computer.

Heres the system cleaner I use . http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
I always run this just prior to performing a Spyware scan ... And I almost never find any nasty Spyware.

Once a day (or more) is also a really good idea.
This may also free up some HD space the first time you run it.

I may run a spyware scan about once a month .. when I can't think of anything else to do.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

U2:I agree completely with Nyob.Very good advise.
We are always here if there are questions.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks much for the Backup Ya'll

As Slipe quickly Mentioned .. The obvious solution is a bigger HD.
Then u2btrfly can have more programs .. But it doesn't mean they have to be used.
I'm thinking 20 gigs are rather elderly .. And it may be time for a newer one.
Elderly HDs are prone to developing Alzheimer's.

I went shopping ... And it looks like this 80 gig would be a good choice ...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144122
Maxtors scare me ... And I prefer Seagate or Western Digitals.

*u2btrfly* ... Is a new HD a possibility in the near future ??
Know any one who could help install it ??
Did you give up on W-XP ??


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

It is possible that uninstalling everything from add/remove will leave the camera driver and it will show as a drive. Camera drivers aren&#8217;t usually uninstalled through add/remove programs. But it isn&#8217;t just a USB function that plugging a camera in makes it show as a drive. Older OSs usually required a driver and Win2k was weak for device support.

If you uninstall everything from add/remove you will have to reinstall the printer driver as HP printer drivers do usually uninstall from add/remove programs. With XP you would be able to use the printer without the driver but it is unlikely you can with Win2k.

I would try removing just these two and be satisfied if everything still works:
HP Image Zone Express 10.7 MB
HP Image Zone Device Functions 221 MB

Hopefully your camera driver isn&#8217;t included in whatever Image Zone Device Functions is.

&#8220;Photosmart 330, 380, 420, 470, 7800, 8000 Series 105 MB&#8221; is most likely your printer driver.


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

What a great help you all are!

OK, here's the deal. I read the HP manual and they said in it that if I had already installed printer software, then not to use camera software and to plug it into a USB and, as you said Noyb, to have it recognize the USB as a drive. Could you be kind enough to tell me exactly how that's done. HP is about as clear as pea soup in their directions, but I did pick up that one. Right now, a new HD is just not feasible, so for the time being I have to work with what I have. I actually tried Irfanview quite a while back, but switched over to PhotoFiltre. Looking back, PhotoFiltre was actually not very user-friendly, so I'll take your advice on that one.

Now that I think about it, there were two options for installing the HP software, one that took up about 250 Mg and the other about 450. I think I installed the 450, not sure. I agree though, the Photosmart 330 et al looks like the driver(s). Should I try an uninstall/install thing on the whole thing or, just do like you said and get rid of the nonessentials. It's not that I'm a digital photo nut, I just like to have some pics around to send to Ellen Degeneres and enter her contests.  

Oh and I do have CC already. It's just that the spyware (?) was new, the only time it happened was when I first plugged in the computer and ran a check on it. It had been clean since. Do you think HJT would be of help, or at least let me know where I stand on that. I'm pretty much set up, though, with antispyware - Comodo, AVG Anti-V, Adaware, Spyblaster, and the Advanced Windows Care from IObit.

Thanks once again for all of your help - now I just have to figure out how to take a picture with the d__n camera! 

If you could break this all down so I know what to do when, we'll get 'r done!

Oh, and yup Noyb, I gave up on XP. Don't even get me started on Vista. In my heart, I guess I'm just a Linux wannabe LOL.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Check here ... Camera software M525 for W2K..
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=181&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1147856&lang=en

And here ... 8050 Printer software for W2k...
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=181&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=454816&lang=en

You'll see that the HP Photosmart Essential Software for photo editing, and sharing is the same version and size .. 6.19mb.
This doesn't meant that the installed features will be 6.19 MB .. but it's the bare bones install without all the HP bloated junk.

I'm thinking that's all you need to install ..
IF removing all the Photosmart and HP software disables the Camera or Printer.

I'm not sure how W2K works .. But All I do is plug in my Camera via USB ... and windows recognizes it.
If it doesn't show up (as a Plug n Play) .. then look in "My Computer" and see if it shows up there ...

Attached .. is My HP C618 camera (in W-XP) ... And I've not loaded any software for it.
Just open the (Camera Drive) and work with the Camera as if it were just a folder.
You may have to browse a folder or two deep .. but when you find the pictures ..
You can Copy them ... or Drag them to a folder ... and delete them.

I always create a new desktop folder first .. to Copy n Paste the pictures to ... If I have more than a couple of pictures.

This is a basic (manual) way of working ..
But I don't have to depend on any Bloated software tell me what to do or how to organize my Photos.
Best of all ... this One procedure works ... if I plugin my New Sony, My HP or any of my USB external drives.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Where bouts in Florida ??
The last time I was there (SE corner of Lake George) .. I went Uptown (LOL) to Astor and signed up for a dialup at Usa2net.
by the time I got back to my Laptop ... I had about a dozen Spam Emails waiting on me.
About 30 minutes later .. I was being attacked by Trojans trying to hack in the Backdoor .... 
about every 20 seconds from all over the world.
My Norton firewall alarms sounded like a machine gun.
I don't know what they expected to accomplish ... my Dial up speed was 18 K (at best) on a dry day.

As far a a HJT log ... You might want to post it in the security forum ...
That's were the HJT wizards hang out.
If you're on Usa2net .. I would definitely do that


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey there,
I'm not quite sure I should keep any of the software that HP has already on the drive. Are the drivers on HP 330, 380 , etc.? I don't know if I'm right or not on this one, but how about keeping that one and getting rid of everything else, or just going back in and doing the "custom install" which is the lower option. Maybe I'm being kind of dense here, but I need to know which order I do this in. If I do it "bare bones" as you say, I guess it won't tell me how much ink I have left or ask me what quality of print I want, or set-up, huh.

I live in Ft. Lauderdale and can't wait to get out. Housing is exorbitant.

Anyway, could you maybe just give me a checklist to go by. I get kind of nervous working around all the files and stuff, but I'm managing to hold my own - especially with forums like this. You have no idea how much I appreciate the help. My moment of panic was when the friend who first set up my very first computer, got me on line and just said "have fun." He was my guru for approximately 1 week. 

Thanks once again.

U2
BTW You think this HD is old, my first had 4 GB.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Why don't you remove the two Image Zones as Slipe mentioned in post #12 ....
That sounded like a better idea than mine ... (as usual  )
Then lets see if the Camera and Printer still work .. and if you can still access the printer tool box.

Then you might want to re-install Irfanview ... It only requires ~1.3MB of space.
I usually do all my picture printing with Irfanview.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

U2:I think that if you choose either the print option or file/print option at the top of the page you are wanting to print,the properties option allows you to set page size/print quality,etc.I think that is pretty standard accross operating systems and does not have anything to do with HP software.Of course,that can also be set when you select your default printer options from control panel/printers


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello again,

You are great! Think I'm just about ready to do this. Let's see, from this list:

HP Image Zone Express 10.7 MB
HP Image Zone Device Functions 221 MB
Photosmart 330, 380, 420, 470, 7800, 8000 Series 105 MB
HP Support Center and Imaging Support Tools 2.94 MB

I remove the first two items, right? That's easy enough with the install/uninstall, but will it be enough so that I don't have to email HP and have them send me the Removal Tool?

Second question: The USB is right next to the printer USB, right? Now, exactly how do I get the computer (poor thing) to recognize it as a drive?

Plug in the camera to the printer with the cable they sent me and then what? Sorry, but like I said early on, I know nada about transferring pictures from camera to computer unless it's on the Walgreens CD LOL. Hey look, give me credit - I transferred my profile pic from Photobucket to here with no problem :up: I mean this gets down to which buttons do I push (no laughing here...) on the camera and the printer (sigh)

Thank you from the bottom of my newbie heart!
Peace out,
u2


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes ... remove the first two ... Add/Remove should do it .. then reboot.
Then plugin the Camera via USB .. turn it on .... and what happens ??

I'd try to use a USB on the computer ... first... 

The computer should know the camera was connected and ask you what to do ... This is called Plug and Play.
I'm assuming W2k has this feature .... Sometimes know as Plug n Pray ... 

If not ... Look in My computer and see if it's there ...


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry once again for getting here so late. A quick question - when or do I download the software that camera came with? 

I'll get this done tonight, I hope. You've been so helpful. Feel like we're co-writing a manual. Guess we are, if you think about it. I'll be sure to print all this 

Peace out,
u2


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just Remove ... Don't download or install anything ...

We'll do that *ONLY* if we can't get the computer to see/recognize the Camera.


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Back again, Windows says it recognizes it, but after that nothing, couldn't install cause it couldn't find a driver. I have it plugged into the USB right next to the printer USB. On the camera's USB it has a printer symbol at the end of it - I think you know what I'm talking about, but anyway that's where it's at and I can't find it listed anywhere. The printer keeps asking me to insert the memory card.

Well, now what? And heck, I don't even know how to operate the camera, where to push to get it to transfer images. Shows you how much I read that manual! That would be an "oops."

You're a peach, thanks again.
u2


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't Panic ... Next, see if the printer is still working.
Which files did you remove ???


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Good morning - sigh - I need some sleep!

I didn't remove anything now, all is right back where I started. When I had the stuff removed that you told me to, all of a sudden I couldn't print, the driver must have been carefully hidden. What makes me think that, you ask ? The monster (my new name for HP) asked me to insert the disk with the drive. I forgot what I was trying to print, but it said "no." I lost my electronic solution guide that comes with the sofware that tells me how to install without the HP software, it got to be a mess.

So, the printer instructions *clearly state* to install the camera software first. It looks like I can uninstall some file thats an identical file on the printer, some "exo" thing or another, I mean what would be the purpose of two HP Image Zone thingys? I guess I can do that or something after the printer gets installed. The printer was printing documents OK when I had the first two items removed. But after that, I had no instructions on how to transfer pics to the printer. It won't do it. So, maybe I should put in the printer software first. Then maybe when I put in the printer software, I won't have to put in the image zone crap. Maybe, at some point I can uninstall their really dumb photo editing and go back to PhotoFiltre or like you said, the Irfanview. Shoot Noyb, I quit drinking 2 years ago and a liquid breakfast is looking pretty good now!! If the above makes any sense to you, God bless, it makes no sense to me!

Anxiously awaiting your reply, or take your time, I just know I can't have another 200 or so MB on my computer.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Send me a list of what IZ or HP software is still installed.

Your Camera n Printer manual should have a HP support Email address for them.
Can you find it ? ... What is it ?

Your Basic Camera and Printer install software is here ... The 3rd one down ...
this is the same software for your Camera and Printer in W2k.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=181&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1147856&lang=en

While waiting >>> download it ...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

U2>Just some info:I just logged onto the HP site

www.hp.com

and did a search on m525
There is a wealth of info there about setup and usability,downloading picts without HP software etc.
You might want to print out that info for reference as you go through setup,


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Pedro ... TX .. I hadn't seem that.
U2 .. Here's the link to what pedro is talking about ... see the FAQs
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/useCategory?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1147856&lang=en

I'm waiting on an answer from HP ... Where's their IZ removal tool ...
in case we need it.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Likewise:If you go there and do a search on 8050,all kinds of good info and tips.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

U2 ... Don't mix anything with your Cereal other than Milk.
Pretty soon .. We'll put in the basic software you need .. Since it looks like its needed.
I just want to see how your working so far ... and what you've removed.


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Good Morning,
I replied last night, but it disappeared on me, I don't see it here. Anyway, thanks for all that you are doing, you don't know how much I appreciate it, really, you've got no idea.

Anyway, you want me to download that Photosmart Essentials. I did that last night, but I can't find it either. Must be poltergeist! Ok, I went over to the HP site, looked in their manual, and everything else and there is no email address. All they had on their site is a submission form wherein you tell them what's wrong, etc, etc. Then they just say "form submitted." Don't get their e-mail until after they've answered yours. Their phone # is 1-800-474-6876. If you want, I'll PM you the serial number and anything else you'll need. Let me know. Don't want the SN here ya' know.

The computer's dying a slow death on me. I've somehow got to keep this thing running for another couple of months. Last night I had a BSOD: Seems it was complaining it couldn't find an OS, and then to do the usual "press any key" to continue. Then I got a message that something may have happened with a program being installed (wonder who?) and to restart. Meanwhile the HD is actually rattling. I shut it down for a few seconds, and it came right back up. Just now, when I came into it's "suite" the screensaver had frozen. Cut it off again and let it rest, restarted, and it's back up - for now. So, I may just have to get that HD drive.

I now have in the computer:

HP IZ Express 10.7 MB
HP Image Device Functions 5.3 221MB
HP PS 330,380,420,7800,8000,8200 5.3 105.MB
HP Solution Center & Image Support Tools 5.3 2.94MB

There were two Image Device Functions. One may have been for the camera, I don't know. But their warning signs were identical when I went to get rid of one of them. I removed one. They both referred to the camera. I did't have two before. I probably did something wrong there I guess.

I think I've answered your questions. Like I said, I don't know what happened to my reply of last night. This one is better - I was an hysterical woman last night!!









Peace out!
u2


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I was about ready to Holler at you to see where you went.

I found HP's Printer support Email addr ... (maybe more about this later)
If the computer gets haunted again .. You might want to unplug it for several minutes.
I'm remembering my W98 days.

Looks like northing's changed in your HP/Photosmart - Add/Remove list ... I'm Confused.
_HP Image Zone Express 10.7 MB
HP Image Zone Device Functions 221 MB
Photosmart 330, 380, 420, 470, 7800, 8000 Series 105 MB
HP Support Center and Imaging Support Tools 2.94 MB_

I'd remove all the HP & IZ programs ... Reboot & Defrag .. 
Then check out your computer ... Less the Camera/Printer functions.

I don't see anything being removed ... That can't be re-installed or replaced.

Maybe we should stop here and see how it goes ...
Before proceeding to reinstall the Camera/Printer express software.

What do you think ??


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi there,

This is the fourth time I've answered you and for some reason I can't get it posted. I just got done writing a four-page letter explaining how my computer died. It stopped getting BSODs and then just groaned. Got a couple of messages that it couldn't find the OS, then it couldn't find the hard drive, then some root krnl32 was missing or corrupt. I turned it off for a little while, and rigor mortis set in. I'm so sorry, but believe me, my fingers hurt right now.'

Anyway, I'm back on my other computer - this is the one with XP, Pentium 4 1.3 Ghz, 40GB Hard Drive, and get this, 128GB RAM!!!!

Plus, I didn't like XP because they are constantly nagging me. I can't get Nero to work in this thing either - it'll burn images though but no music. 

As far as the printer goes, I installed it and it now has, for the umpteenth time:

HP IZ Express 9.17MB
HP Imaging Device Functions 220MB
HP PS 330 and all the rest, 101MB
HP Solution Center and Image Support 2.94MB

My other letter was so good, you would have laughed from here to somewhere. My fingers are calloused! Get this, I was waiting so I could take a picture of this computer and upload it to my friend eBay and auction it off. My dear, the Lord works in mysterious ways! 

You have been such a help to me, you have no idea how grateful I am. Most people really don't have any idea what a favor you forum persons do for them. I don't know, but maybe I'll hold off on the printer right now until I can get some pictures in it and see if it works. I don't like all that software, but I've got a few other programs I have to install. I just got done doing the Comodo firewall. I really like that one. It was funny, I was on the net and then I closed the Fox out and it wouldn't come back up. It turned out I wasn't on the network I guess. I don't know, but when I ran the Network Wizard on this, I was right back up. I think there was an issue with the firewall-network-Micro$oft. But anyway, XP is good for something. 

Do you have any suggestions about some CD software? I know I can add more RAM - hell if I know how!

Anyway, let me know what you think and get back to me. And once again, I so appreciate all you've done. After the noise the other computer was making last night and this AM I just knew its days were numbered. Now, it's just sitting across with me with a vacant dead guy look on it's face and wondering if it will have to stay here in the viewing room or on a cold hard slab, sort of like Anna Nicole, until we give it a decent burial.

Get back to me, ok? 

And once again, I appreciate from the bottom of my heart all that you have done and the other people have done for me. You can bet on one thing - I'll be back!

Your friend, peace out!
u2


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This one sent me laughing ... Glad I didn't read the long one.
What kind of CD software ... Burning ???
Are you on XP now ???

For the price of more ram and a hard drive ..
You might be better off thinking about a newer Puter.
Too bad they all come with Vista now.

Last week I Emailed HP ... and asked them If I bought a new puter ..
Could they provide a XP restore disc so I could get it to work.
They said NO.


----------



## u2btrfly (Oct 21, 2005)

Greetings!

Thought you'd gotten rid of me huh? Yeah, Micro$u___s really has us by the short ones with this Vista nonsense. If nothing else, I was really going to put one of my 5 f-i-v-e, count 'm FIVE PCLinuxOS disks in this computer. Thing is, Linux doesn't like 128 RAM any more than I or XP does. Now my menu at the top of the browser doesn't even drop down!

How I got this damn thing is a story in itself. You see, I live on a very tight budget due to a slight altercation someone had with me when I wasn't looking. I'm on SS Disability. So anyway, we count up our pennies and I get on the phone with this real nice computer guy, like buttah the little Jewish bubka says. So sweet, says he can rebuild me one and it would be just beautiful, all Microsoft certified and such. SO he cuts out on me for a month, meanwhile I get the tech from hell over here and he barely gets the jalopy I had running and we EVEN tipped him. He was so dumb, he came across a cord I had cut in a moment of I don't know what. "Well, all you have to do is splice it," says I. Shoot, you would have thought I'd asked him to adjust the power in the electric chair. Anyway, my sweetie angel tech guy (no reference) finally answers the phone one day and he says his grandmother died, you know the rift. So, yours truly tells him how happy I was to hear from him, I was in tears telling me of the computer tech from hell. So, finallly, he comes over with this computer and it's noiseless, just sweet, but I had told him I didn't want XP. "I forgot.." The following should have been my first clue. He actually TOLD me he had just gotten out of rehab for pain pills. OMIG. So, being we are on a limited buget we give him two checks, one he can cash immediately, and one he can cash the following week when we get paid. I get up the next morning and my SO is standing in the middle of the living room with a gawdawful look on his face.

HE CASHED BOTH CHECKS!!!!! The neighbors thought he had finally gone over the edge. I, meanwhile, go into to check my new toy, and it's fast and it's really nice until I look under "My Computer" and find that not only didn't he put in the 80GB Hard drive, he only gave me 128 RAM with XP. Then the Nero software takes a dump on me, and I never heard from him since. I called him religiously every day for about two months. Well, maybe he's in jail or went off to the great rehab in the sky. 

So, yes, I'm looking for some CD burning software. Also, I have Firefox 2.0 and now nothin in the menu toolbar works. I can only get my bookmarks in the side bar. Luckily, they have a mouse extension thingy where you can go backwards and forwards and at least the Tools menu works.

One more thing, HP is certainly on my side man. They snuck in another 100MB of Photosmart something or other today. I think that is the one that's omitted in the "smaller" option. And also, hon, they know me real well - They offered to put an eBay icon on my desktop. Now, if that isn't them spying, I don't know what is. I've got an optical mouse somewhere in the rest home for computers here, just got to locate it.

Figured out why I had to write three times before it took - I didn't have the Java turned on for your site! Hey look, at least I figured it out.

So, anyway, if you have any suggestions as to CD Software, tranquilizers, winning the lottery, or robbing a bank, let me know. Oh, and yeah, I'm on XP now. The hard drive at least doesn't talk in it's sleep or groan like its constipated. Guy said it was brand "new" ummmmmmmmmmmmmm, well at least it sounds better. 

Forever in your debt,
Peace out!
u2


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good Morning.
Never used it .. but XP has a burner built it ... see attached.

Never used any freebie burners ... But here's a couple from Gizmo's best list ..
http://www.deepburner.com/ ... Windows 98 and later, 2.60 MB
or maybe ...
http://www.cdburnerxp.se/ ... Windows 98 and later, 11.02 MB

Yea .. My Wife's SS disability .. doesn't even come close to covering the extra med/ins costs.
What a Joke.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

U2:I have XP on 3 machines,and love it.My sp2 pc does have burning software bundled with it,as Noyb says.It does everything I need it to do,save pictures and burn music,nothing too complex.My son is a hardware consultant for HP so,of course all my stuff is HP.Have had no problems with any of it yet.


----------

